# August Meeting



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 6, 2011)

Grand Lodge Officers, Worshipful Masters, Past Masters, Wardens and Brethren,


Normally my service to the craft goes without any special recognition or honor sought by myself. Anything that you do in life you should do from your heart not for self accolades. This has been a very trying year as membership is down and so is participation.


If you all remember I stopped my advancement in the advanced degrees to focus on getting my blue house in order. I never discussed any of this with my lodge brothers, but they have taken notice as I have not missed a meeting in my bluehouse lodge this year.


Last night was both a good night and a bad one all in the same breath. The two line officers that are in front of me were both dropped from the rolls of the lodge. This caused some disharmony among the craft. Both of these gentlemen were on my investigation committee, but it had to be done in accordance tothe rules. Now that the bad is out of the way the good can prevail. My lodges brothers thought enough of me to elect me 2011 Mason of the Year. I am also in the runnings for 2011 Mason of the Year for the jurisdiction of South Carolina P.H.A.


----------



## Traveling Man (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job,brother bruce.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats and I am sorry to hear of the troubles. You will overcome Brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your preferment. Judging by your participation here, the honor is richly deserved.

Can you tell us why the Brethren ahead of you were dropped?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 7, 2011)

The JW and SW both haven't been to lodge or any other function since last year. They also have not paid any dues or returned any of the calls from the lodge brothers.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 7, 2011)

Something must have happened to upset them, eh?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 7, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Something must have happened to upset them, eh?



One just left for no reason to drive trucks. The other I believe for finaces, but if he would have said he was having problems the lodge would have waived his dues. We can't fix what we don't know exists.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 7, 2011)

Pride keeps a man from asking for help.


----------

